# Reformed Worship?



## Andrew P.C. (May 5, 2010)

So, in about a couple hours from now I'm going to head down to Westminster Seminary California to their bookstore to see the books they have on worship. I see that they have a few online. One from Kuyper, a booklet from both Dr. Godfrey and Rev. Danny Hyde, as well as a book of collected essays(the only person I recognize in the collected essays is Dr. Godfrey). I'm curious if anyone has any good suggestions of books on Reformed Worship.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (May 5, 2010)

good question. Well, more on the Regulative Principle.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 5, 2010)

Hopefully they have Girardeau's book on the Regulative Principle and Worship.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 5, 2010)

Girardeau's Discretionary Power of the Church is online (his work on the principles governing church doctrine, government and worship) and his work against using musical instruments in worship is as well.
John L. Girardeau, The Discretionary Power of the Church | Naphtali Press
Instrumental music in the public ... - Google Books


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 5, 2010)

Anything by Hughes Oliphant Old or Terry Johnson will be good and very informative. Also Michael Horton's book _The Better Way _and Bryan Chapell's _Christ Centered Worship_ are very helpful. Chapell helpfully juxtaposes several liturgies from different traditions and ages and discusses the differences/similarities. Whatever you buy, enjoy and be informed!


----------



## Covenant Joel (May 5, 2010)

Depends on what you're looking for. If you are looking to read all things from one perspective, then all the resources listed here would be good. In addition to them, I would add Gospel Worship by Jeremiah Burroughs. I'm currently reading through it, and it is quite helpful. Also, I've heard good things about Give Praise to God, but I haven't read it personally. Another one that I have read would be With Reverence and Awe by Hart and Muether.

If you want to read works from a different perspective, so as to understand why many churches don't operate with a Puritan (strictly conforming to the WCF) understanding of the RPW, then I'd look at Frame's Worship in Spirit and Truth. His is quite different than the historic Reformed understanding of the RPW, but as his influence is widespread, you may want to read it to be informed.


----------



## Andres (May 5, 2010)

Reformed Worship: Worship That is According to Scripture by Terry Johnson
Worship by the Book  edited by D.A. Carson (I know Carson is not reformed, but I found his chapter explaining why worship must be according to scripture to be helpful and Tim Keller has a chapter on RPW that is good also)
The Westminster Directory of Public Worship by Sinclair Ferguson and Mark Dever


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 5, 2010)

_Worship in the Presence of God_, Editors: Frank J. Smith & David C. Lachman.

Worship in the Presence of God Frank J. Smith: 0977344223: Paperback Book - BooksChristian.com Christian Book Store


----------



## bill (May 5, 2010)

*Gospel Worship*
by Jeremiah Burroughs


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 5, 2010)

Gospel Worship :: Jeremiah Burroughs (1599-1646) :: Puritan Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping
Amazon.com: Gospel Worship (9781877611124): Jeremiah Burroughs, Don Kistler: Books

Amen to Gospel Worship by Borroughs.


----------



## goodnews (May 5, 2010)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Anything by Hughes Oliphant Old or Terry Johnson will be good and very informative. Also Michael Horton's book _The Better Way _and Bryan Chapell's _Christ Centered Worship_ are very helpful. Chapell helpfully juxtaposes several liturgies from different traditions and ages and discusses the differences/similarities. Whatever you buy, enjoy and be informed!



I very much agree with the recommendation of Dr. Old. Everything he writes is fantastic. But, he's not much of a believer in the puritan regulative principle although he is a staunch believer in worshipping Biblically.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 5, 2010)




----------



## goodnews (May 6, 2010)

Joshua said:


> goodnews said:
> 
> 
> > But, he's not much of a believer in the puritan regulative principle although he is a staunch believer in worshipping Biblically.
> ...



Well, according to Dr. Old you can. I've taken several classes with him and have heard him say it more than once. He's not against the notion of the regulative principle per se, but rather, as I stated specifically in my post, the puritan notion of it. And he doesn't think the puritan's are all wrong either.


----------



## goodnews (May 6, 2010)

Josh and Benjamin,

This article should help you understand my original point. The term "regulative principle" isn't as monolithic as you seem to think.

The Regulative Principle of Worship in Historical Perspective | RBS Tabletalk


----------



## Theoretical (May 6, 2010)

Andrew P.C. said:


> So, in about a couple hours from now I'm going to head down to Westminster Seminary California to their bookstore to see the books they have on worship. I see that they have a few online. One from Kuyper, a booklet from both Dr. Godfrey and Rev. Danny Hyde, as well as a book of collected essays(the only person I recognize in the collected essays is Dr. Godfrey). I'm curious if anyone has any good suggestions of books on Reformed Worship.



Here's a really nice essay collection from a Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary conference on the subject: Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Worship of God: Reformed Concepts of Biblical Worship


----------



## goodnews (May 6, 2010)

Joshua said:


> goodnews said:
> 
> 
> > Well, according to Dr. Old you can. I've taken several classes with him and have heard him say it more than once. He's not against the notion of the regulative principle per se, but rather, as I stated specifically in my post, the puritan notion of it. And he doesn't think the puritan's are all wrong either.
> ...



I certainly don't take anything you've said as insulting. I believe in being respectful and frank. And please, call me Jeff. 

As a big fan of the Puritans I would very much agree that what they say holds a lot of weight. Although I was under the impression that the Westminster Standards were written by both Puritans and Scottish Presbyterians. My original point was to say that although I agree that Dr. Old is a great resource, he's really not a proponent of the puritan regulative principle. And, I would respectfully disagree with the notion that the term "regulative principle" is appropriate only when referring to the puritan notion of worship. I could be wrong.


----------



## baron (May 6, 2010)

I bought a few weeks ago Reformed Worship by Terry L. Johnson and a Book on Family Worship by Joel R. Beeke. Have not read them so I can not tell you how good they are.


----------



## dudley (May 7, 2010)

Andrew I would recommend "Worship Book: Book of Common Worship of the Presbyterian Church (USA)"
by Bert Polman 
Issue #33 
Louisville, KY: Westminster/John Knox Press, 1993; 

I have it and have read much of the 1100 page plus volume and have found it to be very good in helping me understand worship in the Presbyterian Church. Good Luck, there are many excellent books on reformed Worship


----------



## jwithnell (May 7, 2010)

As much as I admire the Puritans, I'd be uncomfortable saying they have the final word on regulative principle. Even within the era of the New England Puritans, you had shifts in the manner of worship -- from a less organized approach to singing to the "new" music where the congregation all sang the same tune, and often in parts.

We may be too quick to say new must equal bad. Our church in the last 3 years or so has done much study on worship, starting with the officers, then extending to the congregation; changes have been made to our order of worship. For us it was helpful(as I now recommend to the OP) to take a rather eclectic approach from the earliest church fathers to modern reformed authors keeping a constant question in mind: what are the scriptures teaching?


----------

